# how and where! SquatLondon



## architete (Jan 25, 2009)

any advise in finding a good squatt in london?


----------



## Angela (Mar 17, 2009)

Nobody has responded to this thread yet. Most of the folks on here are in the US/Canada/Mexico and I don't know of any UK equivelant but good luck!


----------



## ziggyluscious (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey ,
get in touch with me !!

Have lots of London squatting advice for you !

Lived in UK for years !

Linda
[email protected]


----------



## londontapwater (May 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## londontapwater (May 5, 2009)

hit up the good folks on the 'urban75.net' forums.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 5, 2009)

ASS
Advisory Service for Squatters.
Mainly London squatting advice/legal/hook up etc.

Go to info shops, look out for squat parties etc.

Etc etc

Need more info contact me !
Lived in Uk over 20 years.....just back fresh in the us.:scared:


----------



## Ahab (Sep 3, 2009)

Idk, Swim to North America? Jezz.. like's it's so hard to figure that out yourself.


----------

